# WTB Elgin Bluebird



## Robertriley (Jul 7, 2015)

Saving my money and looking for a 36-37 Bluebird


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 7, 2015)

Well look who's all growns up...

[video=youtube;6KALJy9fw2Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KALJy9fw2Q[/video]


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 7, 2015)

lol...you're no Vince Vaughn


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 8, 2015)

Nice swingers reference...

And in original paint and complete enough to resemble a bluebird correct?

Start networking and saving for next Copake and the Spring when one might hit the surface from a collection.

I think just about all the "good ones" have been found.

Chris


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 8, 2015)

I think the right money could shake one of these loose fairly easily. BBs are not that rare--just really desirable! V/r Shawn


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 8, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> I think the right money could shake one of these loose fairly easily. BBs are not that rare--just really desirable! V/r Shawn




Time to get out your Big Boy wallet!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 8, 2015)

With the right amount of money, anything can be bought...the challenge is what is the right amount of money for both parties?

The question of rarity of bluebirds have been debated before and I am of the opinion that the frame *is not *rare, but an original paint bluebird with real and complete parts *is* rare.
I hardly consider a frame on two wheels a bluebird though and since many of the parts are specific to the model, it contributes to the incomplete carcasses on the scene.
Do you have an autocycle with the bike less the jeweled tank?  Not in my book.

It is documented that there were not many made, I think it was less than 5,000 or so thru nearly 3 years...I don't think you can argue they didn't take longer to build than a typical bike and were being cranked out, so to speak.
And.
The bluebird was incredibly expensive during the depression and was available only to the fortunate.

There is also a couple of phenomena around bluebirds today...they are well photographed and proudly exposed on the internet and many are the same bike pre and post restoration which both skew the believe toward non-rarity.

So rare?
Depends on the criteria, but its a debate because they had a higher survival rate...they look so different, folks didn't through them away over the generations.

Chris


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 8, 2015)

I've seen more Dayton ss and twin flexes then  bluebirds. But given the choice I chose a bluebird.  Dayton's are just huffies I have a ss and I would give it away for a blue bird. I really doubt that there Are more than a 100 bluebirds out there.  Most rot at the neck of the frame and the war effort destroyed most of them. You can add 10 percent for orig paint but the values between them are very close.


----------



## Evans200 (Jul 8, 2015)

Maybe we should start a Bluebird Registry.


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 8, 2015)

I registered all the 38's but there are way to many 35-37s to do.

Nick.



Evans200 said:


> Maybe we should start a Bluebird Registry.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 8, 2015)

redline1968 said:


> I've seen more Dayton ss ...  Dayton's are just huffies I have a ss and I would give it away for a blue bird. I really doubt that there Are more than a 100 bluebirds out there.  Most rot at the neck of the frame and the war effort destroyed most of them. You can add 10 percent for orig paint but the values between them are very close.




Really? I only count about a dozen of all curved stay model SS (not Fleetwoods). I keep an unofficial registry of all curved stay (SS) bikes and would love to see a pic of yours. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 8, 2015)

I agree.
 Don't confuse Firestone Fleetwood Supremes with Huffman Super Streamlines.
 There are probably dozens of Fleetwood Supremes out there, but less than twenty Super Streamlines.
 I realize that they are very similar bikes, but they are definitely different from eachother.


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 8, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> Really? I only count about a dozen of all curved stay model SS (not Fleetwoods). I keep an unofficial registry of all curved stay (SS) bikes and would love to see a pic of yours. V/r Shawn




Sorry...but google bluebirds you see the same bikes over and over again. Now Google Dayton ss and related bikes yes badge changes and options but at the core there are more of them than bluebirds.  You mean you haven't Checked out my photo album. Got most but the fork I might sell the thing down the line. I still don't like them they have very poor quality welds . The company didnt  think about the design factor of the chain loosing tension when riding the twin flex.  The biggest question is why don't you have one if they are that common? I read  this time and time again but where are they? Yes there are Less Dayton's with tanks but still more of them in the respective of the total factor. The bluebirds are a unique bike totally on there own. Yes they have differ  in dates and paint schemes badges seats but at the core they are the same. My Dayton above the flying merkel


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 8, 2015)

Soooooo.....does anyone have a BB they would sell????


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 8, 2015)

Sorry I have one and it's a keeper if they common you should have no problem obtaining one on your quest


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 8, 2015)

Hate to say it but sears didn't offer many customizations on the bluebird which is why on Google you see the same colored bikes over and over because sears only offered the bluebird in 4 colors, robins egg blue, french blue, red and gun metal grey. If I had to give an estimate of how many bluebirds from 1935-1937 are out there I would say around 45 however in original paint I would say I cut it down to 18

on the dayton note.

fleetwood supreme rear frame style




Dayton SS aka super streamliner



Totally different frame styles


Nick.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 8, 2015)

redline1968 said:


> Sorry...but google bluebirds you see the same bikes over and over again. Now Google Dayton ss and related bikes yes badge changes and options but at the core there are more of them than bluebirds.  You mean you haven't Checked out my photo album. Got most but the fork I might sell the thing down the line. I still don't like them they have very poor quality welds . The company didnt  think about the design factor of the chain loosing tension when riding the twin flex.  The biggest question is why don't you have one if they are that common? I read  this time and time again but where are they? Yes there are Less Dayton's with tanks but still more of them in the respective of the total factor. The bluebirds are a unique bike totally on there own. Yes they have differ  in dates and paint schemes badges seats but at the core they are the same. My Dayton above the flying merkel




That is a Firestone Fleetwood and there are probably as many of those out there as there are Blue Birds. Many of the pre war deluxe bikes fall into the scarce to rare category e.g. '37/38 Roadmaster Supremes, Shelby Speedlines/Hiawatha Arrows, etc... especially if in original paint. Not trying to start any arguments or debates but I've seen a lot more BBs change hands in the last year or so than I have any of the others. Just my observations. V/r Shawn


----------



## PREWAR ELGIN (Jul 8, 2015)

This one its almost done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 8, 2015)

I think that the 35/37 Bluebird is the most common of the big marquee collect able prewar bikes.
Maybe second only to the jewel tank Schwinn Autocycle in availability.
That isn't to say that you can just drive to the corner antique store and buy one.
They are very desireable and not easy to pry loose from a collection.
We just saw a jewel tank AC go for $14,500 and I just got outbid on an original Bluebird saddle on e bay for $650!
I should have bid $1,000 because og bluebird saddles are almost as rare as the bike itself.
Needless to say, they are one of the most iconic bikes in the hobby, so there sent enough to go around for everyone that wants one.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 8, 2015)

PREWAR ELGIN said:


> This one its almost done!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Did you make that?


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 8, 2015)

I can't believe what I'm reading.. I guess that's what opinions are opinions. No proof or solid documentation.  Do know how easy to bent that rear stay to make it a ss.


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 8, 2015)

PREWAR ELGIN said:


> This one its almost done!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




You tease!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 8, 2015)

redline1968 said:


> I can't believe what I'm reading.. I guess that's what opinions are opinions. No proof or solid documentation.  Do know how easy to bent that rear stay to make it a ss.




It seems obvious we have a pissing match and the pissers seem to side with which ever bike they happen to own.  Looks pretty childish from where I'm sitting.


----------



## THE STIG (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## PREWAR ELGIN (Jul 8, 2015)

Yes i "make" possible the resto


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 8, 2015)

redline1968 said:


> I can't believe what I'm reading.. I guess that's what opinions are opinions. No proof or solid documentation.  Do know how easy to bent that rear stay to make it a ss.




ok, what documentation would you like?
first you've thrown out some pretty vague statements yourself.
so answer a couple questions, and we'll get to the bottom of this. I have possibly the most complete database of Huffman stuff there is, and I know of most of the top bikes.
first, what are you calling a Bluebird? they made that model from somewhere in the 1920's up to 1938.
what are you calling a Huffman Superstreamline? they made those in various models and versions from mid 1936 to 1938.
if you want to lump all SS bikes together than I have to insist we do the same with the Bluebirds, so we'll be including the 20s and 30s motorbike BBs.
there are 7 separate and distinct Streamline Huffmans. I'm assuming you only want to include the 1936-37 Bluebirds, and so we'll limit the Streamlines to one basic type.
your choice, but my advice, pick the Firestones, they're the most common and there are believed to be somewhere around 50-75 or so of them. if you chose those it will be close but there are still most likely more Bluebirds. if you chose the SS like my bike, there are two, and the one I have was made by me, so I wouldn't pick that one. I also wouldn't go with the early SS, there are maybe 5 or so. Safeties maybe 20. I've upped the numbers to reflect some of the newest finds, but even with the increased numbers the Huffmans are much more rare.
as for the Huffmans being just Huffies, that's just you being mean spirited, and has no basis in fact. unless you have some documentation or proof?
here are a few resources for you:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?22538-Huffman-Super-Streamlines
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...d-improved-Safety-and-Super-Streamline-Census


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 8, 2015)

almost forgot to mention the most ludicrous assertion. you can't simply bend the rear stays on a Firestone and get a Huffman or Dayton Streamline, the curved stays are longer, trust me on this, I have had a couple of each and made two of my own.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 8, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> Soooooo.....does anyone have a BB they would sell????




oh, were you serious? I thought you already had a Bluebird...


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 8, 2015)

I do but I want a 36-37.


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 8, 2015)

37fleetwood said:


> almost forgot to mention the most ludicrous assertion. you can't simply bend the rear stays on a Firestone and get a Huffman or Dayton Streamline, the curved stays are longer, trust me on this, I have had a couple of each and made two of my own.




Can't you replace the bar, I know some good welders...lol


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 8, 2015)

Robertriley said:


> Can't you replace the bar, I know some good welders...lol




they have a pretty complex set of bends, you'd have to have one to make the bars, that's what I did. when I made mine I had a real curved one and a real Firestone.
I guess you could just guess at the bends, but it wouldn't be right.


----------



## Jarod24 (Jul 8, 2015)

At least your WTB ad is staying at the top haha. There is some good informative information in this thread. Never knew there was so many different models of that huffman style.


----------



## catfish (Jul 8, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> It seems obvious we have a pissing match and the pissers seem to side with which ever bike they happen to own.  Looks pretty childish from where I'm sitting.




.......................................


----------



## mike j (Jul 9, 2015)

This one was for sale at fall Trexlertown for 15k. I thought that it was a pretty nice resto. It languished on ebay for a while after  & believe it was buyable in the 11 or so range. Don't think that he ever sold it, all I remember is that it was located somewhere in PA.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Jul 9, 2015)

*blue bird*

I'm twinkin' bout selling me 35,,needs some retso.. i've had some work completed already..bailey saddle,peds,chrome...and a bit more....the fnders are being repaired by,,,tinmantech.com...check it "OUT"great ridin' bike for a balooney....kind of like a robin eh!!!


----------



## catfish (Jul 9, 2015)

Hobo Bill said:


> I'm twinkin' bout selling me 35,,needs some retso.. i've had some work completed already..bailey saddle,peds,chrome...and a bit more....the fnders are being repaired by,,,tinmantech.com...check it "OUT"great ridin' bike for a balooney....kind of like a robin eh!!!



Very nice bike! i'd love to have this one.


----------



## DonChristie (Jul 9, 2015)

catfish said:


> Very nice bike! i'd love to have this one.




Nice bike! Poor Chris, picked a bad day to hit the Gym early! haha!


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 9, 2015)

See what I mean? 
Now post a want ad for a 1938 Huffman Super Streamline and see how long it takes to get a picture of one that's for sale.
Heck I even thought about offering my 37 Bluebird, because it would be a lot easier to replace than the original Super Streamline.
Ha ha!
I'm just messing with you guys. Of course an original Elgin Bluebird is tough as he'll to find.
But, it does look like this one offered up here is still in original condition.
That saddle that just sold on e bay would look perfect on it, Ed.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 9, 2015)

schwinndoggy said:


> Nice bike! Poor Chris, picked a bad day to hit the Gym early! haha!




I texted him early this morning!


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 9, 2015)

I'm stuff on a work call but I PM'd him.  I'm calling him in a few.


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 9, 2015)

Awesome more birds for sale...


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 9, 2015)

A '36 Colson Commander last year, now a Bluebird has me thinking what else does Hobo Bill have in the stable?

Nobody likes to be told there bicycle isn't rare but common, and nobody likes being lumped into larger categories when their bike is special for a particular characteristic.

The Fleetwoods and Bluebirds both were catalogue/major retailer bikes and Huffman and Westfield had to produce to contract, but on the upper end of the price scale and they were not a one year deal either.  

So they are out there, but my original point is that there is a sliding scale on originality and finding a nice example of either model will have you hunting for some time.

PS- There's the '36 safety streamline and then there's everything else in its tank accommodating ss class...kidding (sort of )

Chris


----------



## walter branche (Jul 9, 2015)

money , is what it is about , the bikes are not rare , , the owners want money ,   ..get money , get bike , , go to swap meets , let people know your interests , MONEY is what makes it happen


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 9, 2015)

Thanks, Walter.
Your words of wisdom are always much appreciated.


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 9, 2015)

I knew he wanted to sell it last year. But it's a yea or nea So I kinda gave up on it. Then someone said 9-10 k but that's hear say. Looks like he still has it. Sweet bike.


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 9, 2015)

I talked to Bill, great guy and super cool stories.  He's going to email me more photos later.  Did anyone track down the restored Blue one from Trexlertown?  I'd much rather have one in Bill condition do to the fact that I ride them.


----------

